# ebook sur ipad vers Mac Bureau



## Jeanninebxl (14 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Nous avons acheté un mac sur les conseils de notre informaticien (outil que nous ne dominons pas très bien).

j'ai reçu en cadeau un IPAD et j'ai téléchargé tous mes ebooks.

Comme j'aimerais avoir une sauvegarde, je souhaiterais transférer mes ebook qui sont actuellement sur mon IPAD vers le Mac (bureau). Est-ce que cela est possible ? et comment ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Gwen (15 Août 2013)

Le plus simple est de mettre iTunes sur le Mac et de synchroniser ton iPad. Là, tes eBooks seront sauvés sur ton ordinateur.

http://www.apple.com/itunes/


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (19 Août 2013)

D'autant qu'avec l'OS 10.9 Maverick, tu vas pouvoir lire tes livres et certainement aussi .pdf sur ton ordinateur


----------



## Jeanninebxl (19 Août 2013)

Gwen : merci pour l'information.


----------

